# Buff Orpington chickens



## ChickenNewbie81 (Jun 26, 2017)

Im new to chickens, but am very curious as to whether these 2 BO's are hens or roosters. They are about 3 months old but have had red combs and waddles since they were a couple weeks old - as we got them April 5th. They are quite large at 3 months and both exhibit dominant characteristics. Just curious if we have masculine hens or possible roosters. Thanks!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They both of are looking like hens to me. A roo has waddles that hang down a couple inches when mature and ,not sure what the proper name is, but saddle type feathers that hang down across the shoulders, thick ,long tail feathers and thick legs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The BOs naturally are thicker or more stocky than other breeds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like hens to me. Nice fluffy bustles.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Lucky you, not roosters!

The hackle feathers are at the back of the neck; saddle feathers are on the back, in front of the tail. On a pullet/hen, both sets of these feathers will have a rounded end, whereas the cockerel/rooster will have pointed ends.

If it's not easy to determine the shape, slide a piece of paper under the feather--making sure it contrasts in color so you can see the outline clearly.

I found a link for you to see this on MyPetChicken.com. Click here to see.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If they're only 12 weeks old or less I'd have to say Roo's .Not even my ISAs are that developed at 12 weeks,and they start laying at 16 weeks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of chickens!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had an Orpington that was from an egg laid in my car on the way back from a swap with a BO that the neighbor wanted. I tossed it then called my friend at the swap and she said it's probably fertile. So I hatched it with some others and got a roo. He started to get a red/pink comb the first 2 weeks.


----------

